# Thoroughbred 'rescues.' Tell me what you see. (long)



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

*Suckling #1) *Chestnut colt. Approx 3 months old. Looks like he's going to be a big boy, judging by his size. 13-13.2hh. Very rambunctious and friendly, but seems strong willed. Belongs to broodmare #1; will most likely be weaned early since he's already eating hay. Body score of 3.





































*







*
*Broodmare #2) *Bodyscore on lower end of 2, emanciated. Has a very young foal on the ground. In worst condition of the six, is so far very aloof. Not skittish, just not interested in us. Seems to be a faded black. 15.1-15.2hh. 10-11 years old. Supposively very green broke. Stocked up back legs.




























 

*Suckling #2)* Can't be more than a month old. Filly, bay or brown. Very timid, most likely little human contact. Seems curiouse, though. Will allow you to approach but not touch her. Seems weak, due to lack of nutrition. Very petite little thing, but good long legs


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

if that is considered a body score of 2, then you should have seen some of the horses i have taken in. I took in an ottb. Turns out hes the son of Unbridled. he was sold as a yearling for $350,000. well, when we got him, he could barely stand up. . Some girl kept him in a stall and starved him. After a few months on thrive and lots of baths, he is beautiful, being ridden and started jumping, and ready to find a forever home. he is 9 years old. i have tried teaching him to keep his head down. no tie down. he has no injuries. he does not buck rear or bolt. his name is Calculation. my parents are selling him for $1200. he rides pretty good


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm merely going by what the vets say, but the pictures really don't do the second broodmare justice. Her coat is dull and falling out in clumps, and I am able to see all of her ribs as well as the vertibrae's of her spine. I realize that she is not the worst there is, but she is one of the worse off that we've taken in- seeing that we are a working facility, not a rescue.

Not sure why I'm pretty much getting an Ad for your horse though? xP as you can see, we're full up!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, those horses look like they will really blossom with your care. I know very little about body scores and feeding up emaciated horses, so not comment there. It that rain rot on the haunches of several of them?


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

not an ad. just telling a rescue story. . they will all be beautiful horses once healthy. Calci was so malnourished that his winter coat didnt fall out until june! not meaning to sound rude or anything i meant it in more of a funny tone...


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm glad your barn was able to take these guys in. I really can't give much on conformation on them based off the pictures, but I do think the body score estimates are low. I don't think you have anyone below a 3 there.

Good luck on finding them homes and those foals sure are cute!


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

about a week or two after we got him
















now:


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Tinylily; On the filly and the gelding, it sure is! I suceeded in pulling a few of the scabs off of the gelding, but the filly would have nothing to do with it ;P they're all infested with bot fly eggs as well, poor guys. I think we're going to try and bathe the gelding tomorrow, if it's warm enough, to try and soak some of it. 

HisAngelOnly- I'm just glad to see that these guys actually have winter coats...sorta xD even if it is dull and nasty. Its great that you helped that horse; it's really great to see what can be done with these guys.

Either of you have a preference for one of them? I really like the first mare, although I'm thinking she might be a little much for the lesson program kids. I like something about the gelding too, though. His forelock makes me giggle though. I don't know why someone would cut it straight across like that; or leave it so long if they were.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Cat- sorry, didn't see your post! I agree that the vet was probably off on his scoring. I'm not familiar with him, as he's the rescue's vet (they're paying farrier and vaccinations, etc, and so use their own vet) so I suppose I shouldn't trust him completely. I'd like for the two mares to gain a good 75-100 pounds though, and the gelding could use a little, but they all really need muscle. Especially the first broodmare. Poor gal looks horrid!


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

honestly i like broodmare #2 and the gelding


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

All look like nice horses potential, presuming they are sound.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

The second broodmare has a fairly significant limp when she's walking (will be sedated tomorrow to take a good look at it. She won't co-operate with us), but the rest appear to be sound so far. Ofcourse, I've only seen any of them at a walk and trot, so I can't be certain. 

I have to say, I _really _like the colt. Unfortunately I doubt the BO would agree to take him on since, it would be years before we could use him, and what with Sour, Noah, and Clyd- I just can't commit completely to another animal. He's quite eye-catching though, I have to say. Beautiful movement, a keen eye, and loads of personality. I sure hope we can find him a good home.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I like the first horse...and the lil baby girl =)
I hope the mares feel better soon....that's so sad


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Love Broodmare 2 and her filly -poor things if i had money and land i would rescue as many horses as i could..even if the ate beter than me <3


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Yes, the filly is just darling. I really hope that she'll allow us to befriend her soon, as well as her mother. 

So now we need names. Anyone have suggestions? I kind of like the idea of 'Spiffin' for the colt, but I'm open to ideas!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I wish I were in the market for a horse. I love that first mare. Huge feet, curious personality, pretty girl. It's really sad to see TBs in that condition. Hopefully all of their lives will improve from here.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I really like that first mare and the chestnut colt...feel free to send them my way.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

poor babies. Everything has been said so I'll throw out some names.

OTTB #1 (Forgive me, but for some reason she reminds me of a mare I once had named 'candy bar'....Hence the candy bar related names ideas )
- Hershey
- Snickers
- Reeses
- Score
- Zero
- Carmello

OTTB #2:
- Jethro
- Deuce
- Ace
- Rory
- Beau
- Patch (Cause he needs 'patching' up!  Worlds worst joke alert ^^)
- Titan
- Zeuss
- Nexius
- Rekindled
- Gryffon

Broodmare #1
- Serena
- Symphony
- Seneca
- Maggie
- Nyx
- Dee
- Italia

Broodmare #2
- Holiday
- London
- Mira
- Paris
- Madge
- Keira
- Aqua
- Sora

Foal #1 -
- Ambry
- Elliot
- Ruger
- Buckshot
- Junior
- Chevy
- Kodiak
- Persona

Foal #2:
- Aleksandra
- Faery
- Sugar
- Angel
- Nora
- Katniss
- Cherry Crumb
- Gumdrop
- Twister


Mix and match if you want, lol Love the babies, especially that little colt!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

MyBoyPuck- she's definately not your average TB! I'm really leaning towards picking her, but it's really just going to depend on how forgiving of a rider she is (vital for a lesson/local show horse, ofcourse) and how spooky she is.

I believe we're going to give each of them a month here, then re-evaluate them by tacking the two OTTBs up (given that they're still sound and in good health) and working with them for a few weeks. Broodmares will be evaluated as well. We don't really know if they've ever been saddled at all, much less raced. I'm fairly sure that the second broodmare raced at some point though.

Clementine- haha, if only I could get thme up there to you- you'd have two new horses!

SorrelHorse- thanks so much for the ideas! Jethro is super cute. Might just have to mention that one to the BO  I like Seneca, Dee, and Holiday too.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I like the first one as well, but to be 100% honest, I really am in love with all of them!!! LOL.....there are just too many breeds that I would love to have, TB's are def one of them! Please keep us updated on which you choose, and how everything comes along


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I see potential for something in all of them. Even the gawky looking first broodmare (although, really looking at her, she's not as bad as she looks at first. I think she'll be fairly solid as atleast an all-arounder if given the right training) has potential. Gotta say though, the gelding's as sweet as pie. Warmed right up to us and is first in line for loving. I'm beginning to think that if I can get him out of his shell a bit, he might be the best as an advanced beginners/intermediate mount. Such a sweetheart.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

The first mare seems to have her hind legs in a weird position in the first two pictures you posted?

I really like broodmare #1 and her colt-both have very solid confirmation, good shoulder angles, etc.

Rescued a Seattle Slew granddaughter out of someone's backyard, starving to death recently, she's gorgeous now


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm extremely embarressed to say that I _just_ realized that the third picture of broodmare 1 is actually a picture of broodmare 2 ._. silly me. 

Anyways.

You know, I didn't really notice until you pointed it out- but you're right. She does tend to stand a bit strange, leaning her high end to one side as of she's trying to take the pressure off. I think I'll mention it to the BO and see if we can't do some pressure tests and try to find where she's uncomfortable. Having been raced hard this season, I'm sure it's VERY possible that she's out of line and just all over feeling rotton. Especially with being cooped up in a very tiny space for the past month or two.

I just can't get over the colt. He's such a fun little guy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I really, really like the looks of that first mare. She's in good flesh, her conformation is really solid, and she has an intelligent face. As far as the broodmares, I like the second one better but as you said, she may not be sound.

They all appear to have potential though, with good feed and good handling. I wish you luck with them and hopefully you can find a couple that will fit in with your program.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well we still have 5 out of the 6 Thoroughbreds at our barn, and all are doing well. Its been nasty out lately so I haven't gotten pictures, but I snapped a few of Kenzie (the youngest foal) today when we brought them over.

We did decide to keep the first mare, and she will begin her training as soon as it dries up. She's a bit of a hot head but managable, and she's very sweet. The gelding was purchased and will be leaving in two weeks to begin his retraining as a trail mount. The first broodmare and her colt are doing well, and Peppin (the colt) is growing like a weed still! He's now nearly 14hh at only 7 months old...a giant!

Sadly, Kenzie's mama, the black mare- has not done well with us. Her teeth are a wreck and even after a lot of dental work, they're still causing problems and we are having a hard time keeping weight on her. The foot that appeared to be unsound started flaring up last month, and she was unable to put any weight on it. We had the vet out again and they found an old nail in her foot, and it was beginning to abcess. She's had all kinds of antibiotics and the nail was dug out, but just as that was getting better she began to limp again. She appears to have an old bowed tendon that is flaring up. We will give her a few more weeks, but if she does not improve we will have her euthenized. As it is, she will not be able to be resold as a riding horse due to unsoundness, and there just isnt any market for a pasture puff right now. Kenzie is now being bottle fed due to the antibiotics that her momma is on, but she is beginning to graze and eat feed as well.

Kenzie is kind of in her 'raggedy anne' stage right now, since she's shedding out. I'm pretty sure she's going to end up being Sierra's color though! What a cutie.














































(video)
H-A-Handhalter019.mp4 video by asylumescapee95 - Photobucket

and to show you just how wet our weather has been.... :shock: well I guess its better than the drought? xD its not helping Kenzie's rain rot though! :evil:










this is how deep the water is almost everywhere!


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd go with OTTB1 and Weanling 1
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh be still my heart! I am totally in love with that first mare! My favorite color of bay and just love the way she's built! What did you end up naming her?


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

Can the little liver with socks find his way to my house?!


----------



## Fear The Tree (Feb 12, 2012)

I live on a horse rehab center. We rescue horses like this all the time. I think the vet was a little low, those look like 5 compared to what I've seen


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Off of the pics I see maybe the older foal being a little toe out. The other pics are not the greatest for confo critique. I think the vet is grading about 1 score lower than he should on the horses. I have seen/taken in some pretty bad ones that could hardly stand and the vet still graded them 1.5 to 2.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

I would also gladly take the little filly off your hands if I were closer. I just love something about her!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I would love to know the pedigree on all these horses. It really does matter on the mares and foals. 

OTTB 1 looks solid. Her condition is fine. She is about the correct weight. Anymore and she will be fat. Hard to give conformation advice on her from those photos, but she looks pretty good.

OTTB 2 is not so good. Ewe neck that is set low. He looks to have a bone bruise on the front of his near hind cannon. His condition.. maybe a little more weight but not bad. His feet could use a farrier and shoes. Shoes will help the cracks to grow out as that support the hoof wall. 

Broodmare 1 is better than you think she is. Put weight on her and she may be a keeper. She looks similar to Seattle Slew and I bet her pedigree is double line bred on him. A LOT of TB's are Slew bred these days. Again.. farrier and shoes. Just plates would help her along with regular hoof care. 

Suckling 1 is not so good IMO. Weak rear end. Good front. May grow out of this. 

Broodmare 2 may look great when she fills out but may not. The stocked hind legs may be because she has foaled and is nursing. If the stocking goes down with exercise, don't worry about it. Her aloof attitude is most likely due to a variety of handlers. You are just another person doing something with/to her. 

Suckling 2 is very fine boned. May turn out OK but nothing to write home about now. She is pulling her mother down a LOT. Wean her early. 

Get a farrier out and get their feet attended to. Simple plates would be very helpful. Separating into different paddocks would be helpful as well. Worming and plenty of good clean water and high quality hay. The horses with rain rot can be helped with straight penicillin.. ask the vet. I assume all have been vetted? If not, they need to be. 

Again, would love to know the pedigrees.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

i dont know much about conformation, but if i were in a position, i would get the gelding in a heart beat. he may not be perfect in "conformation", but what he lacks in one area, he could thrive in another... he has such kind eyes. i am sure he has a huge heart and would make an excellent lesson horse! he looks very calm. i wish i could snatch him up. he is gorgeous in my eyes. i also really like the 1st mare. but i would prefer the gelding if it came down to picking one of them..


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Am I the only one who doesn't like the filly's hooves/pasterns? Maybe it's just me...


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

DraftyAiresMom- Isn't she a beau? We named her Regal, which fits her very well.

For those of you who haven't seen other threads, we also named the other five, if you're interested. The 'black' (we're actually thinking she's just BA brown now. Hard to tell with winter fuzzies) mare's name is Sierra, the filly's name is Kenzie, the liver chestnut colt's name is Peppin, his mama is Bree, and the gelding's name is Jethro.

CecilliaB- haha, I wish so! If we don't keep him (leaning towards not, since we're tight on money) I'd love him to go to someone I know. Unfortunately SC is kinda far away! xD

Fear The Tree- I agree. After a second opinion none of them (besides Sierra) are really as bad as we thought, and all gained wait pretty quickly once they were dewormed and put on some good food.

Minihorse927- Yes, he did. These guys were more mangy than skinny!

Elana- thanks for the imput! I actually dont have acess to their pedigrees (I'm' just a volunteer that is in charge of their care) and I don't know their racing names, but the BO has already looked into them I believe, and mentioned that none of the names stood out at all. Just your average cheapo-breeding, shouldn't-of-been-bred type racehorses that some breeder was hoping to get extremely lucky on. You are right about Seattle Slew being in Bree's lines though, and the BO did say something about Northern Dancer for the bay mare, but that's about it. 

Bree is actually quite nice looking, just like you said she might be. She's not hollow anymore, so the crazy back and withers have filled out and her neck ties in pretty well. Once it dries up I'll try to trudge out there and take some pictures for you guys. 

As for vet and farrier care- don't worry! All six have been vetted, vaccinated, wormed, and put on suppliments. Most of them are doing beautifully. Jethro had the most work done on his feet, because his heels had been allowed to grow too long. He seems to have really thin hoof walls so we think he'll probably always need shoes, unfortunately. He has corrective shoes on his back feet, and is getting a salve on his front feet still. Bree does have plates but I believe they are going to remove them soon, as she's improved drastically. Regal really just needed a good trim and is doing well. Poor Sierra has taken all of the problems though with her hooves, and she's been recommended for euthanization due to poor overall health, terrible teeth (floated twice already with little more that can be done) and very weak bones. We'll just have to see.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

DraftyAiresMom- Isn't she a beau? We named her Regal, which fits her very well.

For those of you who haven't seen other threads, we also named the other five, if you're interested. The 'black' (we're actually thinking she's just BA brown now. Hard to tell with winter fuzzies) mare's name is Sierra, the filly's name is Kenzie, the liver chestnut colt's name is Peppin, his mama is Bree, and the gelding's name is Jethro.

CecilliaB- haha, I wish so! If we don't keep him (leaning towards not, since we're tight on money) I'd love him to go to someone I know. Unfortunately SC is kinda far away! xD

Fear The Tree- I agree. After a second opinion none of them (besides Sierra) are really as bad as we thought, and all gained wait pretty quickly once they were dewormed and put on some good food.

Minihorse927- Yes, he did. These guys were more mangy than skinny!

Elana- thanks for the imput! I actually dont have acess to their pedigrees (I'm' just a volunteer that is in charge of their care) and I don't know their racing names, but the BO has already looked into them I believe, and mentioned that none of the names stood out at all. Just your average cheapo-breeding, shouldn't-of-been-bred type racehorses that some breeder was hoping to get extremely lucky on. You are right about Seattle Slew being in Bree's lines though, and the BO did say something about Northern Dancer for the bay mare, but that's about it. 

Bree is actually quite nice looking, just like you said she might be. She's not hollow anymore, so the crazy back and withers have filled out and her neck ties in pretty well. Once it dries up I'll try to trudge out there and take some pictures for you guys. 

As for vet and farrier care- don't worry! All six have been vetted, vaccinated, wormed, and put on suppliments. Most of them are doing beautifully. Jethro had the most work done on his feet, because his heels had been allowed to grow too long. He seems to have really thin hoof walls so we think he'll probably always need shoes, unfortunately. He has corrective shoes on his back feet, and is getting a salve on his front feet still. Bree does have plates but I believe they are going to remove them soon, as she's improved drastically. Regal really just needed a good trim and is doing well. Poor Sierra has taken all of the problems though with her hooves, and she's been recommended for euthanization due to poor overall health, terrible teeth (floated twice already with little more that can be done) and very weak bones. We'll just have to see.

mlouati1389- he is a cutie isn't he? Shame his feet aren't in better condition. He is actually being rehomed very soon and will be retrained as an all-arounder and trail horse. 

Kayella- I agree with you. She seems to of inherited her dam's weak legs, with long pasterns and cannons. I'm hoping she'll grow out of it, but she just has SO much angle to them.


----------

